
Getting Started with Server-Side Blazor - angellaa
https://www.productivecsharp.com/2019/07/getting-started-with-server-side-blazor/
======
angellaa
Learn how to get started with Blazor server-side. Blazor is a feature of
ASP.NET Core that helps you to build full-stack web applications using C#
instead of Javascript. Blazor is officially supported by Microsoft and the
server-side hosting model will be ready for production use when .NET Core 3
launches.

